# 2007 frontier cranks but no start



## jfrazer22 (Jun 27, 2010)

I started the truck and drove 3 blocks. It started and ran great. When I went to restart 30 mins later, it had not power like the battery was removed. No lights, radio. It would not shift out of park either.

I popped the hood and found the positive cable to be corroded. I removed both cables and cleaned everything and reconnected the positive and negative terminals. No everything powers up and when I try and start, the engine cranks very strong and fast but no fire.

I checked the fuel pump. It is coming on and has good pressure.
I checked spark, I have no spark. I do not know if the injectors are pulsing or not.

I would normally connect my scanner to see whatz going on, but i just found out my Actron CP9145 does not support CAN communication protocal. Grrrr

Thanks for any help?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Isn't the CP9145 updatable? If you are in the states you may be able to get a loaner tool from Checker or Autozone. You may also want to get a VOM, DVM, DMM or some kind of meter to test the battery. Even consider trying a different, known good battery in the truck. Corrosion is a weird thing since it can spread throughout the cables under the shielding where it can't be seen and when it does they need to be replaced. Post back what you find out. Z


----------



## jfrazer22 (Jun 27, 2010)

*update*

I called Actron and this unit is no longer supported. Sounds like a windows company to me. So i went out and bought a Matco MD1032. Awesome unit for the under 200 price.

I read the codes, I have a P1610 NATS initialization Failure. I cleared the codes and tried to restart. Still no change.

I know i have read about some models require the NATS to be reset. How do i do this? where do i go from here?

Thanks


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

I just checked my CP9145 and it read my codes on my '05 Nismo, but I don't know if my '05 is CAN compliant or even if your '07 is since the EPA mandate didn't start until '08. As far as where to go now? I don't have any experience with the NATS DTC. Sounds like you may need access to a CONSULTII and you may need to get to a dealer. Z

p.s. Did the code(s) reappear after you cleared it(them)?


----------



## jfrazer22 (Jun 27, 2010)

After i cleared the code, I tried to start and and checked the codes again. No codes present.

I called the dealership today, He asked me if the remote works, I said yes, the remote will unlock and lock the doors. He said if the remote works i should be able to reset teh Anti-theft. He instructed me to use the key in the driverside door and lock and unlock the door 5 times and that would reset the Anti-theft system. I tried this and I still have the same issue. It will crank over but will not fire. 

Unless anyone has an idea, I'm taking it to the dealership on thrusday 

Jason


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might look into the cam/crank sensors...


----------

